# Operating System not found - kein zugriff auf festplatte



## partitionist (14. August 2006)

Hab ein großes Problem, als ich auf meinem laptop (Samsung P35) mein Windows XP pro gestartet hab wollte ich wie immer damit arbeiten, bis so ein kurzer piepton auftauchte. Nachdem war windows wie gelähmt konnte nix mehr machen als wär es abgestürtzt und dann kam ein Bluescreen 
Danach hab ich den rechner neugestartet und es kam folgende meldung: *Operating System not found
*Ich komme nicht mehr an mein windows und daten ran. Hab versucht mit der c´t PE Builder Edition zu starten und an meine daten ranzukommen aber es wurde keine festplatte gefunden, dass gleiche auch mit knoppix. Als ich im BIOS nachschaute stand als primär [2181MB] obwohl ich eine 80GB festplatte hab.
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter liegt es an einem Hard- oder Softwareproblem
Was früher schon augefallen ist, dass die festplatte immer geknackst hat vielleicht ist sie ja defekt.
Was ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe ist, mit der windows cd zu starten und in der wiederherstellungskonsole "fixmbr" einzugeben, hab nur angst das ich dann nicht mehr auf meine 3 partitionen zugreiffen kann.

Bitte um Hilfe, will unbedingt meine daten retten.


----------



## partitionist (15. August 2006)

Kann mir niemand helfen  oder ein tipp geben.
habe immer noch garantie und könnte jederzeit die platte austauschen lassen, aber bevor ich das mache will ich noch meine daten retten. was meint ihr


----------



## nex_m (15. August 2006)

Hatte vor kurzem genau das gleiche Problem mit meinem Samsung Notebook...im Bios war die Festplatte auch nicht mehr gelistet...Festplatte war defekt...hab mich dann an den Kundenservice gewendet und binnen von 8 Tagen wurde die Festplatte ausgetauscht..Leider waren die Daten dann weg...

Würde mal probieren wenn möglich eine zweite Platte zu probieren oder mal die Festplatte checken lassen, wenn nicht würd ich mich an den Kundenservice wenden....

MFG


----------



## fanste (15. August 2006)

So wie sich das anhört, wird wohl die Platte einen Defekt haben.

Was aber bei mir mal war: PC abgestürzt, verdacht auf Plattencrash (ging nichts mehr mit der Platte). Neue Platte gekauft und eingebaut. Die alte Platte hatte ich aufgehoben (warum auch immer). Jahre später hatte ich diese Platte dann mal ausprobiert und siehe da, sie ging wieder. Frag mich nicht warum, aber sie ging.

Wenn also keiner eine andere Idee hat, dann warte mal ein bisschen und probiere die Platte/den PC dann nochmal aus. Vll funktioniert es bei dir ja dann auch wieder.


----------



## partitionist (15. August 2006)

@nex_m 
Hab den kundenservice angerufen und mein laptop wird übermorgen abgeholt 

frage nebenbei, kann ich noch meine garantie bei samsung verlängern lassen?


----------

